# How do I use ethernet cable instead of Airport?



## armpit44 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm attempting to back up my hard drive iDrive online, and it's going really slow. So techs at iDrive told me to plug my iMac directly into the router/modem instead of staying wireless, to speed up the transmission. So I've plugged in the ethernet cable to the Airport, how do I get the network to use the cable instead? Do I have to plug directly into the modem? and if i do what would I change in the network settings to go direct?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When given a choice, the Mac should default to the cable. Otherwise, once the cable is plugged in, turn AirPort off, and the Mac will automatically use the cable.


----------



## armpit44 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

